# SkullTroniX Live Motion / Motion Capture System



## Scary Jerry

Hi everyone,

After a lengthy development period we are now releasing the SkullTroniX "Magic Motion" system. Better to show than to describe.

We've now posted the video of the SkullTroniX Live Motion / Motion Capture syste, on YouTube at 




The Live motion system price is $999 and includes hat, camera, software and head mic. If ordered and paid for before Mar 15 the price is $799.

The skull is $1599 with a 10% discount if ordered and paid for before the Mar 15.. 

We now accept Visa/Mc/Amex as well as Paypal and checks.

California residents add 7.5% sales tax.

Happy Howling!

Jerry Jewell
916 600-2295
SkullTroniX


----------



## Tonguesandwich

I want one... Since I am clueless does it work with our homemade 3 axis and at the show is it cash only?


----------



## Phoenix

yes, it can be configured to any servo animatronic prop, but you will need to use a BoC servo control board


----------



## Tonguesandwich

Are the BoCs discounted at the show?


----------



## Phoenix

they are discounted *NOW*, not sure what the show policy is going to be, see below

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66887


----------



## djm902

*questions*

i just bought skulltronix skull and paid before march 15
and did not receive any kind of discount
is there any chance of getting this discount still 
have my online receipts


----------



## Phoenix

ah...... Give jerry a call, its possibly just an admin snafu.... we have all been so busy prepping for TW that a few balls got dropped, I'm sure Jerry will set everything straight in due course.


----------



## djm902

thanks for the help 
i was thinking thoe store credit would be great too
because i thinking of making another purchase


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

That is soooo awesome!! Do you have a board(guessing its the BoC) to run the jaw for audio capture using that mike, and can it be used to layer audio across serval channels.. meaning, can I record a line of dialog on Ch 1, then record an second on Ch2 and so on?


----------



## Phoenix

The audio capture is on a second board, the box is pretty much maxed out.

I guess if you get creative you could record a 7.1 surround sound file and run 8 side by side, but 
since this would be a requirement for a routine (ie not live), and you may want to try using the optical jaw capture method instead.... I tend to not use this because I found the sound to motion board easier to use.


----------



## RBC

how much does that set up sell for ?
It is to cool !!


----------

